# AMCA Terryville CT national antique motorcycle meet for 2020 has been cancelled..



## TrustRust (May 29, 2020)

*Out of concern for everyone’s welfare, the 2020 Terryville CT Antique Motorcycle Club of America National Meet which had been rescheduled for September 10-13th  has now been canceled...
We hope to see everyone at our 2021 Terryville National Meet...*


----------



## bike (May 29, 2020)

I was really hoping to go to this- how bout chiefblackhawk.org any scuttlebutt?


----------



## TrustRust (May 29, 2020)

*I hear you Bike as I've been a vendor at the various CT AMCA meets around 40 years..*
*The "Big Chiefs" say they are making a decision on June 27th regarding the Davenport meet..
Has a lot to do with if the fairgrounds will even let them..*
*Bigger crowds at that one in a more congested area so I'm not sure it's going to happen but I will remain optimistic !!*


----------

